# HBSD: GRUB2-EFI kernel panic



## HD Scania (Sep 25, 2018)

I’ve already tried different EFI managers for HBSD that’s installed using UFS2 manual partitioning, if Z-pools just works for ZFS then UFS needs GRUB2-EFI. So GRUB is my last resort for my HBSD booting, `grub-install` just works but it reports kernel panic somewhy as the screenshot below.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 25, 2018)

HardenedBSD is a separate project and not supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## HD Scania (Sep 26, 2018)

But any official forums for HBSD? I can also ask this in UnitedBSD and LinuxQuestions. Else?


SirDice said:


> HardenedBSD is a separate project and not supported here.
> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 28, 2018)

IRC -> Freenode -> #hardenedbsd.


----------

